# New home - need antenna system



## David Cooper (Jun 16, 2017)

Good morning, I'm new to the forum and hoping for advice regarding an antenna system for a new house currently under construction. I have attached the details from TV Fool report for my location. I have 40 ft tower that I was planning to use for mounting my antenna - will probably be located about 60 ft. from the house. Also have a spool of RG6 cable, probably 250 ft or so. I am wide open to the best suggestion to get as many channels as possible. Looks like the Augusta, GA market offers strongest signals - around 44 deg. mark. Please advise regarding antenna selection, cable requirements, grounding (ground at tower or tie into main ground for house?), anything else relevant. Thanks in advance...


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Are you DIY person or willing to hire someone who will climb on the tower?


----------



## David Cooper (Jun 16, 2017)

I will hire if needed but the tower is not erected yet. I'm having a base fabricated now and pouring a footing soon so I can add anything needed before raising the tower. If we need to turn the antenna to get the best reception I can send someone up the mast.


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

For an antenna i would recommend the Televes DATBOSS LR Mix - Televes DATBOSS LR Mix UHF VHF Long Range Antenna (149883) from Solid Signal I have the previous generation DAT790 LR Mix and I can tell you it works great


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

I have the small Digital Advantage 45. I am 35 miles from the stations and all are in the same direction. I get 100% signal strength from all of the stations. It is Flat here.
They have some that are Omnidirectional that you could get stations from all directions if you wish. The type I have is Directional.
You would need one much bigger than mine in either directional or Omnidirectional. Outdoor TV Antennas | Channel Master


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

I've had very good results with outdoor antennas from Antennas Direct. They have a wide variety of antennas from which to choose. www.antennasdirect.com


----------



## EdJ (Jan 9, 2007)

I got a Rotater on my roof antenna that I got years ago. Works well when I want to pick up signals from another city. Here is an example of what I am talking about.

TV Antenna Rotator System with Remote Control-Channel Master CM 9521A (CM9521A)

This would avoid having to climb the tower to fine tune the antenna aiming and give you the ability to see the signals from any direction.


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

EdJ, cholly, longrider consider their posts. You have *ONE LOS* station 40 miles away, every other station is over 50 miles and 2Edge or Tropo. That means big fringe antennas and pre amplifiers. Seeing they come from different directions you will need a rotor to change the direction each time you change stations. Noboby is going to climb 40 ft. to change from ABC to watch CBS. About the best may be 44 degrees at 59 miles and 2 edge, the 4 major networks may come in with minimum investment 24/7.


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

You might want to consider DISH Network satellite with the Welcome Pack and 2 211K receivers or Wally receivers. Programming and taxes should run around $30/mo. and be available on at least 2 TV sets


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

RBA said:


> EdJ, cholly, longrider consider their posts. You have *ONE LOS* station 40 miles away, every other station is over 50 miles and 2Edge or Tropo. That means big fringe antennas and pre amplifiers. Seeing they come from different directions you will need a rotor to change the direction each time you change stations. Noboby is going to climb 40 ft. to change from ABC to watch CBS. About the best may be 44 degrees at 59 miles and 2 edge, the 4 major networks may come in with minimum investment 24/7.


I was very aware of the distance, the antenna I recommended is definitely a fringe antenna with preamp. For comparison (and leaving a rotator out of the discussion) the 4 main networks at 44 have signal levels ranging from -77.9 to -83.5 In my case my signals using the same TV Fool calculations are from -76.8 to -88.9 and the antenna I suggested works great.


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

longrider said:


> I was very aware of the distance, the antenna I recommended is definitely a fringe antenna with preamp. For comparison (and leaving a rotator out of the discussion) the 4 main networks at 44 have signal levels ranging from -77.9 to -83.5 In my case my signals using the same TV Fool calculations are from -76.8 to -88.9 and the antenna I suggested works great.


That is why I said *CONSIDER* your post I expected it could work, he knows his topography so final selections are his.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

RBA said:


> EdJ, cholly, longrider consider their posts. You have *ONE LOS* station 40 miles away, every other station is over 50 miles and 2Edge or Tropo. That means big fringe antennas and pre amplifiers. Seeing they come from different directions you will need a rotor to change the direction each time you change stations.


Antennas direct sells both antennas and preamps. I was merely pointing out a source for them. I'm aware that a rotor is also required.


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

RBA said:


> That is why I said *CONSIDER* your post I expected it could work, he knows his topography so final selections are his.


i do owe you an apology, I initially interpreted your post as saying the antennas we suggested would not work. With your explanation i see I got it backwards. Sorry


----------



## David Cooper (Jun 16, 2017)

Thanks for the responses. The Televes antenna looks like a winner for me. This area is mostly flat so I think with my 40 ft. tower it will work well. The rotator should make fine tuning a snap. I appreciate all the help - this stuff is all new to me so its great to learn from guys who know what they are doing. Once I'm up and running I will post an update.


----------



## Xelleld (Jun 13, 2017)

I'm no expert on outdoor antennas, since I am close enough to almost all the stations in my market to use a Leaf 30 indoor antenna, but I have to back up longrider's suggestion. I think the Televes is probably the best one for your area, since it has very good range in flat areas and has a rotator so you won't need to climb up the tower or have someone else climb up to do it manually. There's not really a better priced antenna that has those features, at least not one that I've found.


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

Xelleld said:


> I'm no expert on outdoor antennas, since I am close enough to almost all the stations in my market to use a Leaf 30 indoor antenna, but I have to back up longrider's suggestion. I think the Televes is probably the best one for your area, since it has very good range in flat areas and has a rotator so you won't need to climb up the tower or have someone else climb up to do it manually. There's not really a better priced antenna that has those features, at least not one that I've found.


Are you sure about the included rotator?


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

I might have caused that assumption by a comment I made comparing his install to mine. The Televes does NOT include a rotator.


----------

